# The below design involves potentially fatal electrical wiring!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

http://abaddon.punk.net/


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you read those instuctions?!? This guy has you plug this in "to make sure it doesn't blow up" !

_edit to add:_ constuction step #9


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know what to say. Dr. Frankenstein?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They guy should read the NEC himself, along with a few of the other NFPA books. Maybe some UL stuff too. :laughing:


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd never advocate building something like this, but having been around nerd types all my life I gotta tell you it's not at all uncommon. This is a pretty bad example because there is no hot glue on the 120 volt terminals and most guys use telco type crimps on the small wire these days instead of tape. And, most projects of this type require a Dremel somewhere along the line.

It's surprising how few people get hurt on things like this considering how much of it gets done. I remember watching the fireworks when trying to tie the video output of a TRS-80 to the line video in a B&W TV to use as a monitor and forgot the TV had a hot chassis.


----------

